
Building the most inaccessible site possible with a perfect Lighthouse score - antibland
https://www.matuzo.at/blog/building-the-most-inaccessible-site-possible-with-a-perfect-lighthouse-score/
======
throwaway77384
I salute this effort. Truly impressive and a fun read. :)

